# AASI Research Project (Level 2)



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I plan to take my Level 2 certification next season and am preparing myself with the research project in the meantime.

I came across a question that asked how does the following influence twist, tilt, pivot and pressure distribution:

1) width stance
2) angles
3) longitudinal placement (what is this - setback?)
4) forward-lean

Can anyone help?

I taught for 2 seasons on a part-time basis but am taking this winter off. I plan to return to teaching next year and so, meanwhile, decides to refresh myself with the technical aspect of snowboarding.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

The trick to answering that question is thinking about how those various stance settings effect your ability to move your body to make the board do the each of those things. Think about what would happen if you set each of those stance settings to the max and min while keeping the rest how you normally ride. 

For example, take stance width and pressure distribution. Set the stance width too wide and it's going to limit your range of motion in your knees and hips. This is going limit how much you can move your weight toward the tip or tail on the board. Doing the opposite, setting it really narrow is again going to inhibit how far you can move your weight towards the tip and tail for the same reason. 

Congrats on going for your level II(and thinking ahead, so few instructors do). This question will help you a ton with your pro-knowledge(at least in AASI-East, where I am). Out here, a big part of it is understanding how all the different ways we move our bodies affect the board(IE what are all the ways we can make the board tilt, twist, pivot, and bend and what are the pluses and minuses of each way). What division are you in? 
Also, have you tried posting this on the AASI forums at the national website? That is a great resource..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

michelle, with respect, you're not going to pass level ii by having others do your homework.

what's your answer to the question?

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Jlm1976, that is exactly the approach I am taking to answer the question. For each part, I intend to answer it with the effects caused by the 2 extremes, for example, a wide stance and a narrow stance, and then the ideal or the most efficient stance width for an individual.

I will be riding at Brian Head tomorrow and will be experimenting with each of the 4 parts required in the question. 

It will be a tiring day. There is a lot of removing and installing to be done with my bindings.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Good luck*

Good Luck Michelle...playing with all of this stuff on snow is a great way to get it all sorted out! I'm curious to hear what you find out! 
James


----------

